# Agility Tunnels



## Kensi (Jan 24, 2021)

Does anyone know of a good agility tunnel I could buy on Amazon or chewy in the US? What could I expect to pay for one?
We've built all the other equipment, but have gone too long without a tunnel. 

Quick question about tunnels as well- has anyone else had a problem where their dog jumps on top of the tunnel and walks on top of it instead of going in? 😂 Not necessarily looking for advice as we're already working on it, just curious if this is common.


----------



## 3GSD4IPO (Jun 8, 2016)

Around here the agility equipment is purchased for the most part from Max200. It tends to hold up well and they have a large variety.




__





Max200 Agility,Obedience, Trial Equipment, Obedience Training, Flyball Competition, Wood One-Piece Dumbbells | Leashes, Agility Tables, Tunnels, Dog Walks, Max 200


Custom made agility equipment for dogs, for competition & agility training for your clubs, trainers, agility trial events, professional and personal use.




www.max200.com


----------



## LeoRose (Aug 20, 2015)

Max200 has good equipment. You can also check out Affordable Agility. Dog Agility Equipment at Affordable Prices! - AffordableAgility.com


----------

